# Dojenje > Općenito o dojenju >  ljeto i dojenje

## jola

Zanima me je li, ipak, uputno ljeti bebi dati, uz prsa, i prokuhane vodice? Čini mi se da za vrućih dana moj mališa vidno češće doji.

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

Eto, sve je jasno. Češće doji. Znači da mu ne treba davati prokuhane vodice. Cice su prilagođene svim meridijanima i paralelama, bez iznimke.

----------


## spooky

...i nemoj se čuditi ako će često mijenjati cice jer to samo hoće ono rijetko mlijeko koje je za žeđ...

----------


## apricot

pa, neće baš beba tražiti promjenu cice - mama je ta koja dirigira   :Wink:  

jola, ne brini, kako dani posatju topliji, tako se i sastav tvojega mlijeka mijenja, prilagođava se temperaturnim uvjetima.
do početka dohrane (i navršenih 6 mjeseci), bebi ne treba NIŠTA osim majčinoga mlijeka.

----------


## Kejt

> kako dani posatju topliji, tako se i sastav tvojega mlijeka mijenja, prilagođava se temperaturnim uvjetima.


moram reć' da sam još jednom baš očarana tim savršenim ljudskim tijelom

apri, a što kad dijete od skoro sedam mjeseci neće jesti (dohranu) ? probala sam na sve mile načine i neće i neće, zatvori usta ... vode nešto kao malo popije, ali sumnjivo mi je to, više prolije

----------


## dorena

ne brini, nije neophodno da dohrana pocne sa tocno 6 mjeseci   :Wink:  . ima djece koja teze prihvacaju dohranu, pa pocnu i sa 7-8 mjeseci (i moja je tako). vazno je ne forsirati ih. nuditi da, ako hoce u redu, a ako nece pokusati opet drugi put. i ako pojede samo 1 zlicicu necega, znaci da je uvedena dohrana. u pocetku i nece svako dijete pojesti cijelu ili pola kasice, iako se i to zna dogoditi. kada se naviknu na okuse to ce sve pomalo krenuti.

----------


## apricot

Kejt, kako ti i dorena reče... nije 6 mjeseci univerzalna starost - to je dob prije koje se ne preporuča uvođenje dohrane.
Ta fantastična priroda se pobrinula da svaka majka može odhraniti dijete svojim mlijekom i do godine dana, pa ja vjerujem da će tvoja Ela do tada shvatiti da joj se pružaju još neke mogućnosti.
A kad otkrije... jadna li ti majka i novčanik   :Wink:  

Polako i strpljivo: kao što si i do sada osluškivala njezine potrebe, nastavi i dalje - ne možeš pogriješiti.

----------


## leonisa

> jola, ne brini, kako dani posatju topliji, tako se i sastav tvojega mlijeka mijenja, prilagođava se temperaturnim uvjetima.


to nisam znala! stvarno je nase tijelo- savrseno!
jel zbog toga moje mlijeko zadnjih dana "vodenastije" i svijetlije? vidim po mlazevima koji spricaju kraj L. usana, a i po izdojenom vidim da je "manje masno".

----------


## ms. ivy

preko ljeta će ti u početku ići skoro pa vodica, a bebačica će vjerojatno svakih pola sata htjeti malo gucnuti.   :Smile:

----------


## leonisa

da, vidim-hehehe! post, cika, post, cika  :Laughing:

----------


## Honey

Mi smo prošlo ljeto sasvim lijepo funkcionirali bez vode - samo cika.
Unatoč dobronamjernim savjetima i zabrinutoj okolini.
Do sad je pio sasvim malo tekućine osim mlijeka, još od početka dohrane, ali sam primijetila da zadnjih par dana popije više vode nego prije. A i češće doji.

----------


## bobaibeba

Joj,to mi je najbolje kad malac gleda u čašu vode na stolu (jer mu je interesantna,kao i sve ostalo novo) a sveki kaže pa možda je žedan,vidiš kako gleda vodu.A dijete,naravno zna da je to voda i da je za žeđ iako nije probao ništa osim cice.I onda mu ja namjerno prislonim čašu ustima a on uhvati rukama i vuče prema ustima i grize ju.To je siguran znak da je žedan,naravno! A zločesta mama mu neda,cccccc!!!

----------


## Mala01

Mi ćemo tek 2.8. napuniti 6 mjeseci i imam namjeru do tada samo dojiti. No, malo me brine to mijenjanje cica. Upravo kako Apri kaže, mama je tu da to regulira (a ne bebica), ali kako ću ja znati da li da mijenjam ili ne? 
Sad smo išli po onom principu unutar 2 sata ista cica, znači prek ljeta se to malo mijenja? Kako ću znati onda da je dijete dobilo i nešto onog masnijeg mlijeka? Ipak mora nešto i "jesti", a ne samo "piti",zar ne?

----------


## Mala01

Nitko se ne javlja.. :/

----------


## lucky day

pa princip je vise-manje isti... dobro radis...
a mlijeko se prilagodjava ljetnom dobu...
ostalo ti kaze bebica (ako hoce samo srkic-a ti joj daj srkic   :Kiss:  )...

----------


## Roko_mama

Podižem ovu temu da ne otvaram novu.

Upravo ova pitanja muče i mene. Pošto mi je termin krajem srpnja, očekujemo pravu ljetnu bebu u najvećim vrućinama.

Pošto doma nemam internet i bit će mi teže doć do informacija (pogotovo prvih mjesec dana) informiram se unaprijed.

Dakle, konkretno moje pitanje je, koliko često  mijenjati stranu   kad su velike vrućine a imajući u vidu da se radi o novorođenčetu.

Frka me s jedne strane da ne dehidrira, a s druge da ne dobije dovoljno jačeg mlijeka i da ne napreduje dobro.

Iako je i Roko bio recimo ljetna beba (kraj lipnja) njemu sam ipak na nagovor  i pilanja sa strane popustila i davala vodu na žličicu tijekom najvećih vrućina. 
A kak to sad želim izbjeć  molim vas za savjet. 
Pusa   :Kiss:

----------


## martinaP

Ja sam s Andrijom došla iz rodilišta a vani je bilo +35. Držala sam se onog "mijenjam cicu svaka 2-3 sata", a tih prvih dana je ionako stalno cicao. U roku od 4 dana doma se vidljivo zbuckao, bilo je očito da dobro napreduje, i da ima dovoljno mlijeka da sigurno neće dehidrirati. Nisam se puno zabrinjavala oko toga, vjerovala sam da će priroda odraditi svoje, ali nisam imala nikog sastrane da me pila   :Grin:   sa žličicom vode.

Na kraju krajeva, pratiš pelene, ako su dovoljno mokre sigurno neće dehidrirati. Dijete kojem fali tekućine neće obilno piškiti.

----------


## mendula

Nemoj se opterećivati s tim je li dijete žedno. Doji na zahtjev, a dojke mijenjaj po ovom pravilu: nudi istu dojku unutar dva sata, osim ako ju dijete isprazni - tad nudi drugu.
Kako ćeš znati da ju je ispraznilo? Tako što će beba kratko nakon početka podoja postati nervozna, ispuštati dojku i okretati glavu. Treba znati da se beba može isto ponašati i ako je muči prejaki refleks otpuštanja mlijeka, ali tada mlijeko curi iz cice na sve strane pa odmah znaš da dojka nije prazna.
Znači, daš djetetu novu dojku. Ono doji kratko ili dugo, svejedno, i pusti. Kasnije opet traži dojiti. Ako su prošla dva sata, ponudiš drugu dojku. Ako nisu prošla dva sata, daš istu. Beba na toj istoj doji kratko i pusti dojku zadovoljna = sve OK, malo se osvježila. Ako pak beba doji kratko i pusti dojku nezadovoljna, nervozna i kao da bi još dojila = ponudi joj drugu cicu.

Jesam zakomplicirala?  :Wink:

----------


## momze

mendula, super odgovor.   :Smile:

----------


## Roko_mama

Cure puno hvala na odgovorima, ma mene počela hvatat nekakva depra  da  neće sve ić kak spada iako je sa Rokom sve bilo super, dobio je kilu i sedamsto prvi mjesec,  i nije bilo manje više nikakvih problema (izuzev tih par davanja vode žličicom pod pritiskom okoline),  i on je non stop visio na ciki. Dojio je do 13 mjeseci.

Kak me počela hvatat depra, ispočetka utvrđujem gradivo, ponavljam gradivo iz dojenja, za svaki slučaj.  Valjda me pucaju hormoni pa  sam u komi.

----------


## Storma

roko_mama... Ocekujes novu bebu, i normalno je da te muce opet iste stvari... to su psihicke pripreme   :Kiss:

----------


## ljiljan@

Ono što mene muči isto ima veze s ljetom i dojenjem - naime susjeda mi reče da je izgubila mlijeko na moru zbog kupanja u hladnoj vodi!!! Beba je imala 14 mjeseci. Je li to moguće? I ja namjeravam dobar dio ljeta provesti na moru - da li se uistinu ne bih smjela kupati?

----------


## zrinka

nema to veze
slobodno se kupajte u uzivajte u moru i ljetu
i dojite na zahtjev, koliko god beba zeli

----------


## Maja

Slobodno se kupajte. *Mlijeko ne može nestati od kupanja u moru, ma koliko hladno bilo.*
Mlijeko zapravo nikako ne može nestati preko noći. Može teže istjecati van ako se blokira oksitocin. Hladnoća može malo stisnuti kanaliće, ali to se vrlo brzo nakon izlaska iz vode sredi (uostalom, vani je onda obično vrlo vrlo toplo). Eventualni problemi mogu biti samo da bebi smeta slana cica (iako većini niti to ne smeta).

Btw, čisto osobna nota: kupala sam se jednog ljeta u švedskoj u moru od 11 stupnjeva, još dojim.

----------


## Roza

Ja sam isključivo dojila (znači bez ikakve vode ili bilo čega drugog) sve do 7 mjeseci života moje princeze, ili gledano kalendarski do 21.08. Znači cijelo ljeto. Mijenjenje cica - pa nije baš neki problem, ako dojiš na zahtjev. Recimo, meni je urbzo postalo jasno jel želi "jesti"  ili "piti". Na plaži je cicanje obično trajalo jako kratko, i brzo bi prestajala - znači, pasalo joj je ono vodenasto prvo mlijeko. I često je tražila cicu - ali na kratko. Recimo, obično bi dulje cicala ujutro kad se probudila, zatim bi išli odmah na plažu prije jakog sunca, tamo bi bilo to kratko i često cicanje, i kad bi došli doma, oko 11 -pol 12, tada jedno dugačko cicanje i spavanje. ista stvar za plažu popodne.
A štos e tiče kupanja - bilo je toliko vruće ljeto da sam koristila svaki trenutak da se okupam. E sad si vi mislite - pa bilo je onda i toplo more, ali ne, mi ljetujemu u Klenovici!   :Laughing:

----------


## ljiljan@

Hvala!

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

ja sam poslije kupanja pokušala na plaži dati dojku, bebunac je jezikom licnuo bradavicu (imao je, inače, dva mjeseca tada) i udri u plač. ni ispiranje slatkom vodom nije baš puno pomoglo... nisam ga tad još baš vodila na plažu, a ni ja nisam puno išla, pa se takav incident više nije ponovio... drugom prilikom, jedno dva - tri mjeseca nakon toga, opet sam ga dojila na plaži, al' sam se prije dojenja dobro isprala slatkom vodom misleći da ga smeta sol. opet je nastao škandal! zaključili smo da ga zbunjuje kad osjeti da je bradavica _hladna_. ima li još netko takvo iskustvo?   :Smile:

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

*maja:*



> Hladnoća može malo stisnuti kanaliće, ali to se vrlo brzo nakon izlaska iz vode sredi (uostalom, vani je onda obično vrlo vrlo toplo).


mislim da se od hladnoće skupljaju krvne žile, a ne mliječni kanalići...

----------


## zrinka

na hladnoci se sve skuplja ili stisce   :Grin:

----------


## ljiljan@

Onda ću se kupati samo kad je more jaako toplo. Za svaki slučaj, a bolje i za mene i za moje žensko zdravlje...

----------


## Riana

> (imao je, inače, dva mjeseca tada) i



malo OF T

moja sestra s obitelji 1,5 mj beba bi s nama išli na more na par dana.
kako podnose put tako mali bebači?. mi smo išli s tek 6 mjeseci prvi put na duže putovanje, Crikvenica. Bilo je sasvim ok, odnosno lijepo! 
Ovo bi bila Novalja....

----------


## zrinka

> Onda ću se kupati samo kad je more jaako toplo. Za svaki slučaj, a bolje i za mene i za moje žensko zdravlje...


ma kupaj se u kojoj god temperaturi mora, ako je tebi ugodno
vidis maje, mislim na 11°C se kupala  :shock: 
i jos doji

 :Wink:

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

> na hladnoci se sve skuplja ili stisce


nisam baš sigurna. kanalići se baš stišću kad se krvne žile u dojci šire. to je zgodno kad su dojke prepune pa se primjenom vruće vode može postići to širenje krvnih žila, koje stišću kanaliće, pa iz njih izlazi mlijeko. no, velim, nisam sigurna.
je l' se nekom desilo što i meni?

----------


## zrinka

mlijecni kanalici se sire na toplini
zato kad se radi o zastoju, stavljaju se vruci oblozi, da se kanalici prosire i mlijeko izadje van

----------


## zrinka

mlijeko izlazi iz kanalica djelovanjem oksitocina, ne sirenja krvnih zila ...oksitocin uzrokuje stiskanje alveola i istiskivanje mlijeka van iz dojke

----------


## mendula

> nisam baš sigurna. kanalići se baš stišću kad se krvne žile u dojci šire. to je zgodno kad su dojke prepune pa se primjenom vruće vode može postići to širenje krvnih žila, koje stišću kanaliće, pa iz njih izlazi mlijeko.


Mliječni kanalići se ne stežu. Steže se mišićno tkivo oko alveola (izvorišta gdje nastaje mlijeko) i to kad na to tkivo djeluje oksitocin. Stezanje omotača oko alveola tjera mlijeko kroz mliječne kanaliće prema izlazu. Ta pojava zove se refleks otpuštanja mlijeka (let-down). Stezanje krvnih žila nema utjecaja na let-down (osim što može smanjiti dotok krvi koja transportira oksitocin).

----------


## mendula

Lako zrinki kad sve kaže u tri riječi   :Kiss:

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

niste me skužile, cure... rekla sam, kad su dojke prepune, može ih se uroniti u vruću vodu, da bi se postiglo širenje krvnih žila u dojci koje tada vrše pritisak na alveole, kanaliće itd. i to dovodi do istiskivanja mlijeka. to nema veze s okcitocinom, nego s mehaničkim priotiskom na alveole i kanaliće. moj izvor je laleche ligue, a navedeno sam isprobala i u praksi, super stvar kod zastoja mlijeka, mlijeko doslovce počne štrcati! 
ovako to ide: eksperiment br 1:   :Laughing:  
napuni se umivaonik, lavor ili sl. vrućom vodom i nagne se nad njega i uroni dojke, te ih se nježno masira.
provjereno djeluje, puno bolje od krvničkog masiranja, izdajanja i sl.
to još uvijek ne znači da se na hladnoći sve ne skuplja, skuplja se, ali se na toplini šire prvenstveno krvne žile. pretpostavljam da su krvne žile elastičnije od mliječnih kanalića, pa je zato tome tako...

----------


## mendula

> niste me skužile, cure... rekla sam, kad su dojke prepune, može ih se uroniti u vruću vodu, da bi se postiglo širenje krvnih žila u dojci koje tada vrše pritisak na alveole, kanaliće itd. i to dovodi do istiskivanja mlijeka. to nema veze s okcitocinom, nego s mehaničkim priotiskom na alveole i kanaliće. moj izvor je laleche ligue, a navedeno sam isprobala i u praksi, super stvar kod zastoja mlijeka, mlijeko doslovce počne štrcati!


Ja sam te dobro skužila. Mislim da nije stvar u tome da proširene krvne žile pritišću mliječne kanaliće i alveole. Za istiskivanje mlijeka ipak treba malo jača sila od minimalnog proširenja krvnih žila.  :?

----------


## leonisa

da mozda ta vrucina na bradavicama ne potice oksitocin? ako se on moze potaknuti mislima, mozda se moze i na ovaj nacin.

(ovo je samo moje razmisljanje jer sam isprobala to i osjetila sam kako se "grce", malo i lagano, ali jesam, osjetila sam reakciju)

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

ne znam što reći, ovo što sam vam prenijela su savjet i obrazloženje koje sam dobila od lll konzultantice...meni je bilo logično; isprobala sam i pomoglo mi je. to je bilo prije četrnaest godina. eto.

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

a moje pitanje, pliz? je l' se nekom desilo s dojenjem nakon kupanja u moru ovo što sam opisala?  :/

----------


## spooky

ja sam imala slično iskustvo s Pijom koja je bila stara 3 mj. Ispiranje cice nije pomoglo. Urlala je i urlala, ali bila sam uporna. Pomoglo je lagano izdjanje i mazanje bradavice s mlijekom....
Nakon prvih par puta, sve se sredilo i više joj nije smetala hladna bradavica niti sol ili bilo što drugo...  :Smile:

----------


## leonisa

hm....ja sam to prosla s Leom- totalno odbijanje bradavice, ko da je izgubila povjerenje. stavi i ispljune s gadjenjem. vristanje, guranje...no nismo bili na plazi vec na moru. kad je imala 3 mjeseca. paklenih 10 dana. to je bio sou- stara je drzi a ja ciljam sisu u usta. nikad mi nije bilo jasno sta se dogodilo. pravdala sam njeno ponasanje-paklene vrucine, muce je desni, nova okolina...

----------


## Storma

leonisa..strajk?

----------


## ana.m

> hm....ja sam to prosla s Leom- totalno odbijanje bradavice, ko da je izgubila povjerenje. stavi i ispljune s gadjenjem. vristanje, guranje...no nismo bili na plazi vec na moru. kad je imala 3 mjeseca. paklenih 10 dana. to je bio sou- stara je drzi a ja ciljam sisu u usta. nikad mi nije bilo jasno sta se dogodilo. pravdala sam njeno ponasanje-paklene vrucine, muce je desni, nova okolina...


Isusek, nama se to nije dogodilo nikad pa ni tad   :Laughing:  . Nema šanse da ne bi cicu tražio, ako smo negdje došli na novo, tek se onda nije od mene odvajao...Kaj bi on štrajkal ono kaj  mu je najveći gušt   :Grin:

----------


## leonisa

pa da, poslje sam mislila da je bio strajk.
prihvatila bi ona i posisala u cugu ali ono prije toga...ko da nije vjerovala da je to moja sisa. tocno znam (bile smo moja stara, lea i ja- 3 generacije na moru) kako je stara govorila: leice, sta si izgubila povjerenje, sta te uplasilo. ona oce jesti, vidim na njoj ali ko da ne kuzi da je to moja sisa i da samo treba prestat koprcati se, odgurivati se, opustiti i da ce sve biti ok. ja sam bila na rubu placa, ponekad plakala, ona bi  to osetila, zacaran krug. tada jos nisam znala o dojenju koliko sada znam. ali mi je drago da nisam popustila. nije mi palo na pamet pomislit "ok, ona vise ne zeli dojiti", znala sam da je to faza koja je tu zbog nekog razloga na kojeg mogu/ne mogu utjecati i da ce proci.
to je bio 6. mj. one paklene vrucine pa sam to pravdala sa time (plus totalno upaljeni desni).

----------


## Sun

> a moje pitanje, pliz? je l' se nekom desilo s dojenjem nakon kupanja u moru ovo što sam opisala?  :/


nama ne, meni se čak čini da su mom djetetu sve promjene fora, nisam još naišla na nešto što bi ga odbilo od cice  
Cicao je čak i u moru - plutajući u svom šlaufiću   :Smile:

----------


## leonisa

e vidis promjene. kad smo bili 2mj kasnije na moru, i mi smo imali takav scenarij- na plazi, u plicaku....bilo gdje, bez beda.

----------


## Romina

> Zanima me je li, ipak, uputno ljeti bebi dati, uz prsa, i prokuhane vodice? Čini mi se da za vrućih dana moj mališa vidno češće doji.


Maureno jeljetna beba i ja sam razbila onaj mit da je bebi potrebna voda...par puta mu je mama dala čaj dok sam bila u bolnici ali nakon toga smo bili na radionici za bake i od onda sve radi onak kak treba   :Grin:

----------


## Sun

onda je ono možda bilo zbog tvoje mame   :Grin:  
šalim se. ali nešto joj nije odgovaralo, ili je bila uplašena, nesigurna, nervozna... sto razloga može biti

----------


## leonisa

imala je klasican strajk kojeg nisam ni povezala sa cinjenicom da smo bili na moru  dok punovi nije spomenula.  :Smile:

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

*sun:*



> nama ne, meni se čak čini da su mom djetetu sve promjene fora, nisam još naišla na nešto što bi ga odbilo od cice 
> Cicao je čak i u moru - plutajući u svom šlaufiću


 8)

----------


## Ma-ar

Evo dojim svoju curu na zahtjev vec 3,5 mj. I zahvaljujuci vama curama i savjetnicama sa foruma bez ikakvih problema (hvala vam na tome  :Wink:  ) ako izuzmemo jednu temperaturicu koja je trajala par sati a i danas nisam sigurna da li je bolna cica bila uzrok. Mene zanima da li je ok to sto sad po ovim vrucinama (cesto smo vani u setnji) nudim bebi cicu npr svaki sat. Ona malo potegne i to je to. Svekrva mi kaze da beba mora jesti sakih xy sati i da joj ne mogu stalno davat jer cu joj zeznut zeludcic. Ja se na njene komentare ne obazirem jer bi izludila ali zanima me da li radim ok? Znaci ne na zahtjev tj kad ona pita vec probam sama ponuditi svakih 1h ili 1,5h?

----------


## Mimah

Kako god vam odgovara. Neces zeznuti bebin zeludac, to ne brini.  :Smile:

----------


## Ma-ar

Ok hvala ti
I mislila sam tako ali ajde bolje da provjerim

----------


## Kaae

Ako beba ne zeli, nece prihvatiti dojku. Ne brini o zeludcu.  :Smile:

----------

